# Semi-Automated EAs with Configuration on Web Platform



## mattfromsydney (25 May 2018)

I've built myself a semi-automated web platform that connects to different strategies in MT4 that will broadcasts the trade signals to the web platform, as well as potential signals that may happen on the next bar,  then allows you to take or pass on the trade via the web platform on a computer or phone.

If you can code then you can even build your own EA that connects to the platform to allow you to manage the strategies from the web platform.

I'm thinking about making this freely available to others and wanted some feedback on the system. I figure I would let about 20 people use it before making it available to more.

If you want access to test it out I would love some feedback. You can contact me through my website www.quantblack.com and request access.
This is all free, it is just something I built for myself that I want to test out on the community.

There are a few of my strategies on there that you can use but if you are interested in building your own private ones let me know and i'll release the MQL4 library soon that will allow you to connect your strategy to the web console.

Here are some screenshots

Signals show up on web console






Also has trade management functions such as split trade and take half profit or move to break even.



Also tracks performance of individual strategies so you can see which ones are working for you.



Review the backtest data of strategies that are available to download


----------

